# A cold day in Gois



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Over the last twenty seven months of my travels to Gois i have enjoyed the warm inviting conditions that greet me each time. My friend and photographer has sent me some photos he took this morning.

Peter

Credit to Richard Land photographer for pictures and text
14th December
We stepped out this morning into a world white with frost, crunching underfoot and causing us to gasp from the sharpness of the cold in our faces. By mid-morning the sky is a cloudless blue, and the air has a dizzying clarity. As the sun gains in strength we know we will be gradually shedding the layers we donned so gratefully at daybreak until the point where we are basking in mid-afternoon sunshine – but when the sun goes down it will be time to get a good fire going. A temperature variation of 20 degrees is not unusual on a day like today, and I find this climate of extremes invigorating – like an extended sauna that leaves me feeling wide awake and glad to be alive!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Those are some lovely pictures. Now we've been in Australia for nearly 2.5 years we've forgotten what frost looks like since we don't get any here on the Limestone Coast (or it's gone before we get up  ).

Regards,
Karen


----------

